# American Bulldog Bloodline Help? Can I ask for this?



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

So My friend has a AMBullDog and he is wanting to find out what bloodline the dog is, or like pitbulls, do they have bloodlines that really make a difference in the heritage of the dog (much like game dog VS bully) 

He is also wanting to know is the dog close bred out of something good, or just kinda scatter bred from a reg. bulldog here and a reg. bull dog there. 

If you guys don't know, do you know of an AMBulldog site kind of like this one?

I can go back farther if needed by two more generations. 

Dogs Name is MILES FROM BAB

****************JOHNSON'S JACK THE BRUISER
*************GREATGRANDSIRE: JOHNSON'S BIG BUCK TINY
****************WHEELER'S BULLY DEENING
*********GRANDSIRE: GSK'S BIG BUCK LORD BO OF CCK
****************JOHNSON'S BIG BUCK BOOMER
*************GREATGRANDDAM: CEDAR CREEKS RAVEN
****************REB'S LIL SISTER
Sire: JOHNSON"S BIG BUCK BO CCK
****************JACKSON'S BUCK
*************GREATGRANDSIRE: JACKSON'S BOOGIEMAN ZEEK
****************JOHNSON'S SUGAR DOLL 53
*********GRANDDAM: ATOMIC'S MACHINE MAGGIE
****************JOHNSON'S ELROD JR
*************GREATGRANDDAM:JOHNSON'S COLLETTE 78
****************JOHNSON'S COLLETTE 50

****************JACKSON'S FULL TANK
*************GREAT GRANDSIRE: FULL TANK'S ICEMAN
****************NKCGTTI THUNDER'S BIG BAD BABY
*********GRANDSIRE: BOLICK'S DOUBLE DUECE
****************FOUST'S SADIKI
*************GREAT GRANDDAM: GRIDIRON'S ZOEY
****************CH CK'S SEXY LEXI OF CAB
Dam: BAB'S MADDIE OF MARTINS
****************K&L'S THE INCREDIBLE JAZZMAN
*************GREAT GRANDSIRE: K&L'S THE INCREDIBLE BOSS MAN
****************K&L'S CRYSTAL LADY OF GWK
*********GRANDDAM: BEAUTIFUL SUNSHINE
****************SMK LITTLE JIMMY D
*************GREAT GRANDDAM: K&L BLACKEYED BEAUTY
****************K&L'S CRYSTAL LADY OF GWK


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Got yourself a Johnson dog right there. :woof: I myself like the Johnson much better than the Scott type. We had a Johnson male named Mack Truck and a Johnson/Stansburry cross female as well, great dogs I'll never forget either one of them. R.I.P. babies we miss you.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, his ped goes back into almost nothing but Johnson dogs. So would the name Johnson be something Boudreaux or Colby? or can you even compare em?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, John D Johnson and Allen Scott were both great breeders who created their lines just as Boudreaux and Colby did in the APBT world. They were the originals


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

Well the original was the english white/southern white bulldog(no resemblance to the current english bulldog). Which were functional bulldogs that did various work around the farm. Johnson and Scott started with some of these dogs. But Johnson(bully) crossed in some of the non-functional bulldog into his line. And Scott(performance) may have cross some pitbull into his. The Margentina/Painter line was bred for the box.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

So what exactly were the Johnson Dogs used for? Miles, or as we nicknamed him, Billy, (longstory) was supposed to have been put through obediance courses and trained in German, and I believe something to do with like search and rescue, but we can't seem to find where all his intelligence went, and he is so far, pretty DA.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Johnson had some Colby blood mixed in way way back there too


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha Oh the irony


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Well they are a working bulldog breed much like the APBT. Most of the ABs in my area are ranch dogs. They do many tasks such as herding and protecting their flock. They are also used in many dog sports such as weight pull, Sch, OB rally, agility and much more. They are the larger cousin of the APBT and carry some of the same charictoristics such as prey dive and dog aggression.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, he is pretty DA. The quiet type too. He doesn't growl or anything. Just trots up, bites and will not let go! Luckily we figured that out while he was under supervision and not alone with other dogs, who happen to be slightly DA APBTs. It could have been bad. Thank you for all your help you guys.


----------

